# FreeBSD DNS resolution for Windows XP



## bsaidus (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi;
I have a situation. I have configured a FreeBSD-8.3 DNS cache server for serving my network (Resolve DNS for essentially WinXP workstations). From FreeBSD all works well (resolution works well DNS=>IP; IP=>DNS). But when I configure WinXP workstation to resolve DNS with FreeBSD, It don't work.
Configuration :
  FreeBSD IP Address : 192.168.25.101/24 
        nslookup google.com = Works well.
  WinXP IP Address   : 192.168.25.10/24
        ping 192.168.25.101 works well
        nslookup google.com = don't work.

Please En-light me


----------



## SirDice (Nov 6, 2012)

If it works for FreeBSD it should also work for Windows XP.


----------



## bsaidus (Nov 6, 2012)

It didn't work for me.
here is a screenshot about Error message.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 6, 2012)

Your Windows XP is trying to use 192.168.25.106 as a DNS. Your FreeBSD machine has 192.168.25.101.


----------



## bsaidus (Nov 6, 2012)

I know the IP addresses are fictive, the IP Adresses for FreeBSD and WinXP are in the same addresse plages


----------



## SirDice (Nov 6, 2012)

Your Windows XP isn't configured correctly, it's simply not using the correct IP address for DNS.


----------



## gqgunhed (Nov 6, 2012)

check your WinXP network settings with: <Win><R>

```
ipconfig /all
```
and look for your network card settings, reading "DNS server".

Two ways to change your XP settings regarding DNS Server:

If using DHCP: tell the DHCP-Server to distribute the FreeBSD-IP as DNS-server-entry
If XP is manually configured: Set your FreeBSD-IP as DNS-Server. You can check e.g. http://www.mediacollege.com/computer/network/dns.html or use your favorite search engine.

If these changes don't work, maybe you have to allow access to your DNS-daemon for your corresponding subnet.


----------



## bsaidus (Nov 6, 2012)

I will really explain you the situation 

MY IP Address      = 192.168.101.230/23
FreeBSD IP Address = 192.168.1.103/24
I have a firewall router (pfsense) and I have authorized traffic from me to FreeBSD-8.3 and vis-vera.
but it don't works.
the ping works well.
here is screenshots.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 6, 2012)

Why are you using 192.168.1.106 as DNS for Windows XP?

Set it to use 192.168.1.103.


----------



## bsaidus (Nov 6, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Why are you using 192.168.1.106 as DNS for Windows XP?
> 
> Set it to use 192.168.1.103.



OH! excuse me I mistaped the addresse : it FreeBSD IP = 192.168.1.106


----------



## gkontos (Nov 6, 2012)

Your request is getting rejected. Modify your DNS server to accept recursive queries: 


```
allow-recursion { xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx/24;};
```


----------



## bsaidus (Nov 6, 2012)

YES !!! it works  
thanks


----------

